# romex under house



## ratrod56

I dont do a lot of resi so this is an easy one Im sure. Can I run romex under a house. Is under a house considered a normally dry location? It is a permit job.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

ratrod56 said:


> I dont do a lot of resi so this is an easy one Im sure. Can I run romex under a house. Is under a house considered a normally dry location? It is a permit job.


 

Most houses yes, but I've seen houses built on stilts, close to a beach that won't let that fly. But normal crawlspace, you're good to go.


----------



## Clintmiljavac

I also agree... It's fine in crawl spaces and so forth. Great place to talkwith other electricians too!!!


----------



## Frasbee

Hell, I done it.

But mine wasn't a permit job. :shifty:


----------



## RIVETER

Frasbee said:


> Hell, I done it.
> 
> But mine wasn't a permit job. :shifty:


Shame on you.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Frasbee said:


> Hell, I done it.
> 
> But mine wasn't a permit job. :shifty:


 

We do it on every single house we wire. Every one. Here, often air handlers end up in the crawl, in which case you also need a light and receptacle down there.


----------



## Big John

Now for the kicker: Do you drill holes or staple to the bottom of the joists? :whistling2:

-John


----------



## Frasbee

Houses in New Orleans are raised off the ground, which still makes them prone to humidity, but not so much direct rain.

I stapled to the side of the floor joists, otherwise I would have drilled a hole or two if it wasn't going to be too time consuming. I was doing someone a favor, they paid for the material and I did the work for free.


----------



## 3xdad

You're in Texas. Go for it. Switched light near crawlspace entrance, drill joists and staple just like you would up top.


----------



## macmikeman

Well here is a funny take on it, I asked an inspector if he is calling underneath houses damp, because some around here are now. He told me go buy the 1000 ft rolls instead of the 250 ft ones, cause the 250 ft ones all have "Indoor Use Only" on the plastic shrink wrap that comes around the rolls. So he tells me "I never saw any manufacturer restrictions on the 1000 ft spools, so I'll let it go by.


----------



## ratrod56

macmikeman said:


> Well here is a funny take on it, I asked an inspector if he is calling underneath houses damp, because some around here are now. He told me go buy the 1000 ft rolls instead of the 250 ft ones, cause the 250 ft ones all have "Indoor Use Only" on the plastic shrink wrap that comes around the rolls. So he tells me "I never saw any manufacturer restrictions on the 1000 ft spools, so I'll let it go by.


 
Good info but I will be running #4 romex to inside panel.


----------



## macmikeman

ratrod56 said:


> Good info but I will be running #4 romex to inside panel.


With the cost of #4 romex cable, I would make a call first to the inspector and ask him what he wants.....

And if he gives you a no, then run out and get some alum ser cable. You can run that under any house as long as its not in a buried conduit.


----------



## wiremanhelp

You are required to drill joists


----------



## macmikeman

wiremanhelp said:


> You are required to drill joists


There is always a perpendicular beam to the floor joists and you can run along the sides of that and along the sides of the joist without drilling thru much more than the brace blocking. And only required for cables smaller than #6 anyway. He is running #4, he can go under the joist.


----------



## HARRY304E

wiremanhelp said:


> You are required to drill joists


Running boards would be better.


----------



## wiremanhelp

macmikeman said:


> There is always a perpendicular beam to the floor joists and you can run along the sides of that and along the sides of the joist without drilling thru much more than the brace blocking. And only required for cables smaller than #6 anyway. He is running #4, he can go under the joist.


Sorry bout that i missed the wire size, I'm used to answering this question regarding smaller wires. This is why this site is great


----------



## erics37

Big John said:


> Now for the kicker: Do you drill holes or staple to the bottom of the joists? :whistling2:


I mostly see those TGIs around here for joists. They have the pre-punched knockouts that never seem to be perforated worth a crap. Plus the carpenters can never seem to get them lined up in a straight line. So I just bash a hole through them with my hammer.

Big ol' hole that way.


----------



## HARRY304E

Ahhh NO!.:blink:


----------



## eric7379

Bruce Lelonde said:


> I hate crawling under houses. I'm always worried about getting hepatitis under there.


 
That's surprising. I figured you would enjoy rolling around in the dirt with you gay j-man.


----------



## jhall.sparky

mcclary's electrical said:


> Most houses yes, but I've seen houses built on stilts, close to a beach that won't let that fly. But normal crawlspace, you're good to go.


i wired two on TYBEE ISL. , SC .... made me run all conduit from underneath to the sill plates.............. also the duct work we in stalled had to be vapor sealed with plastic and taped at the seams with pvc/vinyl tape................. 

crazy island people:whistling2:

so hows the light house project? making any headway?


----------

